# Transparente GIFs



## fruity (5. November 2003)

kann mir  bitte jemand erklären, wie man mit Photoshop transparente GIFs erstellt?  

ich hab es selbst schon irgedendwie probiert, aber nie war das bild transparent  

wäre nett wenn mir das jemand gut und (ausführlich) erklären würde, danke!


----------



## Hercules (5. November 2003)

Bei der erstellung deines Bildes muss erstmals das Transparenzraster an den stellen die transparent sind, sichtbar sein (dieser Schachbrettarige Hintergrund ... )
Dann gehst du auf "Für Web speichern" dort wählst du GIF aus und Stellst alles so ein wie dus haben willst unter anderem die Transparenzfunktion.
so jetzt kannschdes Speichern.
Besenke, dass GIF nur eine Transparenz von 1Bit unterstützt....Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann PNG benuzen


----------



## fruity (5. November 2003)

hmm...ich habe es so ausprobiert, funktoniert aber nicht  , trotzdem danke.  Bei "Für Web speichern" kann man man noch andere Sachen einstellen wie Dither etc sind die wichtig für das transparente GIF? und was bedeuten die ?


----------



## Hercules (5. November 2003)

Dither bedeutet ganz scglicht und einfach: Störung bzw sowas ähnliches. das lohnt sich wenn du wirklich sehr wenig speicherbedarf hast.

du kannst noch einen transparenz Dither einfügen, der gibt störung in die Transparenz und lasst das daNN nicht so hart aussehen...


----------



## fruity (6. November 2003)

Ach so, sehr interessant, aber wieso klappt das mit dem tranparenten GIF bei mir immer noch nicht?


----------



## deRichie (6. November 2003)

machs einfacher ...

mach ne hintergrundfarbe die du sonst nicht benutzt ...
dann für web speichern ... gif auswählen ... dann in der kleinen farbtabelle die hintergrundfarbe die transparent sein soll auswählen ... dann gibbet da so nen kleinen button der die farbe transparent macht  ... wie der aussieht weiß i grad nich ... aber bei mouseover wird dir das dann sicher gesacht welcher det is ...
abspeichern ... fertig ...

problem könnte sein dassu dann evtl nen schmalen rahmen um diene eigentiche grafik hast ... 
aber meistens fällt das nit auf ... 

tülü
deRichie grüßt


----------



## fruity (7. November 2003)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder es geht einfach nicht, deine Version funktioniert auch nicht!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. November 2003)

Welche PhotoShopversion? Eigentlich sollten beide Varianten Problemlos funktionieren!

Wichtig ist die Speicherart Gif und das es entweder transparente Bereiche gibt und/oder als transparent definierbare Bereiche vorhanden sind....


----------



## fruity (7. November 2003)

Ich benutze Photoshop 7!


----------



## fruity (7. November 2003)

Na endlich, es hat irgednwie geklappt, weiss auch nich wie und warum auf einmal.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## M@DZG@ (10. Dezember 2003)

Könnte es sein, dass du schlicht und einfach eine Hintergrundebene hattest ? Dann funktioniert das nämlich nicht. Falls ja, mach einen Doppelklick auf die Ebene und bennene sie um (z.b. in Ebene 0). Dann noch alles markieren (strg+a) und löschen (entf). Dann als gif speichern und es sollte gehen. Falls nicht, solltest du nochmal versuchen alles das zu markieren und zu löschen, was du nicht haben willst


----------



## Michael Och (10. Dezember 2003)

Anderer seits kann man transparente Bilder auch so erstellen: (getestet nur mit Photoshop 7)

Du erstellst ein Bild und wählst transparent aus.
Dann zeichnest du was du halt auch immer auf deinem Bild haben möchtest und dann gehst du auf Bild->Modus->Indizierte Farben...
Nun kannst du es als GIF oder als PNG abspeichern und es ist ebenfalls transparent.

Jedoch ist hier die Datei grösser als beim "Unter Web speichern".

gruss Michael


----------



## Hajozwei (13. Februar 2004)

*gif*

also, ich kriege das ja mit dem transparenten Hintergrund gut hin, habe aber oft das Problem, dass das gif-Bild einen weissen Saum hat. Der ist zwar nur 1 od. 2px stark, ist aber auf nichtweissen Hinmtergründen sichtbar. Was mache ich da falsch?
Gruß
Hajozwei


----------

